# positive outlook



## teacup13 (Mar 29, 2009)

How to start your day with a positive outlook.

1. Open a new file in your computer.

2. Name it 'Barack Obama'.

3. Send it to the Recycle Bin.

4. Empty the Recycle Bin.

5. Your PC will ask you: 'Do you really want to get rid of 'Barack Obama?'

6. Firmly Click 'Yes.'

7. Feel better?

GOOD! 

Tomorrow we'll do the following people:

Nancy Pelosi
Hillary Clinton
John Kerry
Joe Biden
Al Gore
Ted Kennedy


----------



## rivet (Mar 29, 2009)

Now THAT'S funny!  I started grinning at the top and when I got to the list I laughed out loud....thank you for sharing that!


----------



## desertlites (Mar 29, 2009)

if it were so easy-big grin. salesmen of the year he is!


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 29, 2009)

I laughed out loud


----------



## bassman (Mar 29, 2009)

Most of them I had to delete two or three times.  They just didn't want to go


----------



## zapper (Mar 30, 2009)

Funny Stuff!


----------



## vtanker (Mar 30, 2009)

TOOOO funny


----------



## morkdach (Mar 30, 2009)

what a way to start the week thanks.


----------



## smokyjeff (Mar 31, 2009)

_*Now that's a stimulus plan!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*_


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 5, 2009)

If it were only that easy. I'd name a file "All of Congress" and send them all to the trash.


----------



## garyt (Apr 5, 2009)

Should have done that 8 years ago, but spelled the name differently, then maybe we wouldn't be in this mess we are in now.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 6, 2009)

I understand that this was in the joke forum, but it seemed to be turning into something else other than just a joke, so I closed it before someone could be possibly be misunderstood. Did you hear the one about the....


----------

